
How Science Saved Me from Pretending to Love Wine - anthotny
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/how-science-saved-me-from-pretending-to-love-wine
======
tyrw
TL;DR author's dad was silly enough to think that people who don't like wine
are intellectually inferior. Author learns about taste buds and finds closure.

